# "Freeload" the documentary?



## Unslap (May 6, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/51846119/freeload
I was around the creator and most of the characters in this doc last fall. Thought it would be out by now. Anyone know what's going on with the full lenth movie?


----------



## zephyr23 (May 6, 2013)

I dont know tried to find it online. i would love to see it two look well made and a lot of good kids in it.


----------



## SpinLife (Jun 28, 2013)

Really looking forward to this one, looks much better than all the other crap out there.


----------



## SpinLife (Jun 28, 2013)

they post updates on the facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/freeloadmovie


----------



## RnJ (Nov 25, 2014)

https://thepiratebay.se/torrent/11555759/Freeload_(2014)_WS_DVDRip_XviD


----------



## Dmac (Nov 25, 2014)

do a search, there is a link to in on hulu.com in the videos section under the title "freeload documentery"


----------

